# الفولاذ



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفولاذ*​​*كثيراً ما أسمع كلمة الفولاذ وفى الحقيقة فانا لا اعلم معناها العلمي فهل هو الصلب بشكل عام أم انه احد أنواعه أم انه سبيكة أخرى وما هو تركيبة وما هي استخداماته في الحياة العملية أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيراً*

*طالب فلزات*​​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
الفولاذ و الصلب هما نفس الشئ فكلاهما يسمي STEEL
و يجب عليك أن تتعرف علي الأنواع المختلفة للصلب من حيث نسبة الكربون و العناصر السبائكية المختلفة و الاسماء المختلفة و الاهتمام بمخطط الحديد و الكربون Iron carbon diagram له مما سيعود بفائدة كبيره عليك الآن و مستقبلا
و يمكنك الرجوع الي المراجع التالية


modern engineering physical metallurgy (smith)
engineering physical metallurgy (LAKHTEEN)
كما يمكنك الرجوع الي الـ Standard الموجودة بمكتبة الكلية مثل ASTM


----------



## طالب فلزات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور اخى عمر


----------

